# Some info about LotR audiobooks (Phil Dragash)



## Deleted member 12094

Hi all,

I recently had a chance to review audiobook versions of LotR: mainly the ones produced by the readers Rob Inglis and Phil Dragash. I heard some parts from others; JRRT himself read parts that were recorded and preserved but their technical quality is low, in my personal opinion. Other audiobook renditions may exist too but I am not familiar with them.

Here follow some notes on both renditions; both versions are unabridged.

The Rob Inglis version was produced in 1990 (he also made an audiobook of The Hobbit the year after).

I appreciated the clarity of articulation and it is very well spoken. He imitates a number of different voices very convincingly and actually sings all songs. Some might find his rendition a little sober: his voice is unsupported by any other sound nor music and so there are no dazzling stereo effects if you own an expensive stereo chain.

Obviously, you cannot hear it all in one go. The complete length is 49 hours and 50 minutes, without counting the appendices and the prologue which are included as well.

As a side note, there could be a technical defect in Book 4 Chapter 7 where a few paragraphs were left out (although I cannot confirm if that is systematic, or if it was just a deficient copy I reviewed). It might have happened when the tracks were converted to a different digital format.

The Phil Dragash version is quite different.

Produced in 2013 ‑ so well after the movies were made ‑ a lot of musical support comes directly from the movies. The various voices are very distinctive to the point that I wonder if there really was only one reader. Many background sounds are mixed into the sound, and also stereo effects are frequently used. An effort was made to have song texts recited as real songs, though Rob Inglis seems to have brought this aspect further.

The complete length of this recording is 44 hours and 22 minutes.

If you need to choose one, then here is a suggestion:

The Phil Dragash version is the most immersive, given the supportive background sounds which are often of very appreciable quality and befitting to the text.
The Rob Inglis version is better in terms of clarity of pronunciation. Not that anything is wrong with Phil Dragash’ reading, of course, but said background sounds are often as loud as, if not louder than, his reading. Particularly non-English native speakers may find that this hinders their understanding at times.
If you want some samples to compare them: here you can listen to a sample from Rob Inglis, and here is the same one, from Phil Dragash.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Thanks for the reviews and links, Merroe.

Don't forget the BBC Radio version, from 1981:






The Lord of the Rings (BBC Dramatization): Tolkien, J.R.R., Dramatization, Holm, Ian: 9780553456530: Amazon.com: Books


The Lord of the Rings (BBC Dramatization) [Tolkien, J.R.R., Dramatization, Holm, Ian] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Lord of the Rings (BBC Dramatization)



www.amazon.com





It's a dramatization, rather than a reading of the text, and so omits a number of scenes, but is still -- in my opinion -- the best and most faithful adaptation.

Edit: I see someone has been uploading episodes, something I haven't seen for years. Here's part One:






Better listen soon -- I don't know how long they will be there.


----------



## Olorgando

For some reason, I have always looked askance at audiobooks ever since they came up (or at least since I noticed that such things were available to be bought).
I have adjusted to needing glasses for reading in the last 29 years (that "joke" about the arms having become too short to hold newspapers or books at the appropriate distance to be able to read them, the common far-sightedness caused by aging).
My having started off on the path of being fitted with hearing aids is certainly not going to help me become more comfortable with audiobooks, I would guess.


----------



## GV27

Regarding missing paragraphs from book 4, chapter 7 (Journey to the cross roads) In the Inglis recording, for anyone interested I can add that in my version (CD) there are no missing paragraphs from that chapter.

However, I did notice quite a lot of mistakes in all three books. Mostly these are very small, like omitted or changed words here and there, but occasionally there are a couple of lines missing. In fact, it was after discovering quite a few such errors that I searched for "Rob Inglis mistakes" to see if anyone noticed it, which led me here. These errors don't really detract from the experience. These are great audiobooks, but I was surprised at how many such mistakes there are.


----------



## Aramarien

I just discovered Phil Dragash's version on Youtube while I was looking for the BBC radio play. I have the tapes, but my old tape player has seen better days. I used to scoff at the idea of audiobooks, but Phil Dragash's version has blown me away.
I have read LOTR at least once a year since the early 1970's. Many times I would read it quickly for the story, sometimes reread favorite parts, or savor certain interactions of the characters. This audiobook is a labor of love. The characterizations of the dialogue, the inflection of the description of the scenery, the singing of the poetry/songs are outstanding. Howard Shore's music is used in the background and although at times it is too loud that it almost drowns out the narration, it is used sparingly and just the right amount. The narrator sounds like the actors from the movies, but not a parody of them. 

Because the book is read so well, I am really listening to ALL of it, and parts that I actually forgotten, or thought I forgot. It's looking at a work of art from a different perspective.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I don't know how long they will be there.


Not long, apparently. 😂


----------

